# Walking By Myself - Live Gary Moore Cover



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

One from the 1998 archives. Live cover from the 1998 Kenora Blues Festival.

__
https://soundcloud.com/rolltape-1%2Fcode-blue-live-at-the-kenora


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Great


----------

